

When the Suicide Bomber Is a Woman - surki
http://www.marieclaire.com/print-this/world-reports/news/international/woman-suicide-bomber-2?page=all

======
saintfiends
It's fascinating that once you let someone talk, how it changes the
perspective.

You start reading feeling sick, to feel sorry at the end.

------
civilian
A kid at my college was a Sinhalese from Sri Lanka. He was seriously Buddhist;
defending it as the state religion(/philosophy?) and being critical of the
Tamils.

On one hand I'd like to see a separate state of Tamils so they can live as
they choose, but on the other hand I'd like them to be forced to work out some
compromise with the Sinhalese. There are always going to be diverse factions,
and we need to learn how to live together.

